# YONGER & BRESSON "CHINON" • YBH 8357



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*YONGER & BRESSON "CHINON" • YBH 8357*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*YONGER & BRESSON "CHINON" • YBH 8357*


----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)

*Re: YONGER & BRESSON "CHINON" • YBH 8357*

Beautiful watch. The dial has some serious depth to it. Excellent pictures as well.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Re: YONGER & BRESSON "CHINON" • YBH 8357*



Nokie said:


> Beautiful watch. The dial has some serious depth to it. Excellent pictures as well.


Thanks you very much, Nokie, I appreciate 

The applied indices and the hands are extremely thin & sharp as well, it's quite surprising 

A very nice watch indeed  very pleased with it :-!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*YONGER & BRESSON "CHINON" • VIDEO*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*YONGER & BRESSON "CHINON" • 'Milanese' mesh bracelet*


----------



## HanWatchHan (Feb 27, 2016)

*Re: YONGER & BRESSON "CHINON" • YBH 8357*

Love the raised numbers


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Re: YONGER & BRESSON "CHINON" • YBH 8357*



HanWatchHan said:


> Love the raised numbers


Thanks Han,

Yes they're really nice indeed


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Re: YONGER & BRESSON "CHINON" • YBH 8357*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*YONGER & BRESSON "CHINON" • Bund*


----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)

*Re: YONGER & BRESSON "CHINON" • YBH 8357*

You have a seriously nice choice of straps for that watch. Love the canvas and bund. Not a big fan of mesh, but the one you have fits it perfectly as well.

Very cool.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Re: YONGER & BRESSON "CHINON" • YBH 8357*



Nokie said:


> You have a seriously nice choice of straps for that watch. Love the canvas and bund. Not a big fan of mesh, but the one you have fits it perfectly as well.
> 
> Very cool.


Thanks a lot, Nokie 

I have a black _Perlon_ waiting for tomorrow ;-)


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*YONGER & BRESSON "CHINON" • 'Perlon' strap*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*YONGER & BRESSON "CHINON" • Leather NATO*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*YONGER & BRESSON "CHINON" • 'Honey' leather strap*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*YONGER & BRESSON "CHINON" • 'Chicken leg' strap*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*YONGER & BRESSON "CHINON" • Gray canvas*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*YONGER & BRESSON "CHINON" • YBH 8357*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*YONGER & BRESSON "CHINON" • 'Bond' NATO*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*YONGER & BRESSON "CHINON" • Orange&Marine nylon strap*


----------



## sinnandseiko0 (Mar 31, 2016)

*Re: YONGER & BRESSON "CHINON" • YBH 8357*

That is a true piece of art. The attention to detail is mind boggling.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*YONGER & BRESSON "CHINON" • 'Spain' NATO*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*YONGER & BRESSON "CHINON" • Red&Sand nylon strap*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*YONGER & BRESSON "CHINON" • 'France' nylon strap*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*YONGER & BRESSON "CHINON" • Blue Perlon*


----------



## Death0 (Jun 3, 2011)

*Re: YONGER & BRESSON "CHINON" • Blue Perlon*

it would look better if you lost some weight


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Re: YONGER & BRESSON "CHINON" • Blue Perlon*



Death0 said:


> it would look better if you lost some weight


:-d


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*YONGER & BRESSON "CHINON" • [Pink-White-Navy] nylon strap*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*YONGER & BRESSON "CHINON" • Khaki nylon strap*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*YONGER & BRESSON "CHINON" • Khaki nylon strap*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*YONGER & BRESSON "CHINON" • "Bond" nylon strap*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*YONGER & BRESSON "CHINON" • Bund*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*YONGER & BRESSON "CHINON" • 'Milanese' bracelet*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*YONGER & BRESSON "CHINON" • [Green-White-Navy] nylon strap*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*YONGER & BRESSON "CHINON" • "Spain" nylon strap*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*YONGER & BRESSON "CHINON" • Sand canvas strap*

Sur toile sable&#8230;


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*YONGER & BRESSON "CHINON" • Bracelet*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

On leather NATO&#8230;


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

On a _MARBURGER_ orange leather ?


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Green leather ?


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

Superbes photos !


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## NatiLad79 (Sep 22, 2020)

Classy looking watch


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Orange leather*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Lizard*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Golden canvas*


----------

